# Early Goose open sept 3!



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I have talked to a few people who thought the season opened on the 1st. Just a reminder, it doesn't come in till the 3rd. I imagine somewhere tomorrow someone will get a ticket for goose hunting


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Correct! I will be shooting at doves in the morning lol


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll be shooting at doves in the evening.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Still too hot to squirrel hunt for me...


----------



## derekdiruz (May 27, 2015)

I'll be sitting over 12 floaters I bought from a fellow OGFer and dropping honkers come the 3rd!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Sunrise.......not 1/2 hour before !


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah , that's another one people mess up on. Good job bringing that up.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

It is the 3rd but, I see why some say it is the 1st. If you google early season goose Ohio, an article from 2015 pops up and says goose season starts the 1st. Im guessing that was last years opening day. Make sure you check the date of the article, so you get the 2016 date.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Also did you catch, it is a 9 day season this year. Past have been 15 days. I believe "we" got some days added on to the "regular" seasson.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

The early season has nothing to do with the regular season. They can't take days away from the early season and add them to the regular season. It is separate. That is why the species are restricted. Otherwise it would just be an early waterfowl season, not an early goose and early teal season. 

It's 9 days this year because that's what the feds and the wildlife council decided. They set parameters and the state sets the seasons and bags within them. That's why as much as we would love it, the state can't so away with a couple weeks of the useless October season and add it to the end of the late season to extend it into February. The guidelines won't let it be that late.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

It is into February !


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a special goose season. It's like the early season, but opposite. I'm talking about the regular waterfowl season.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

beaver said:


> That's a special goose season. It's like the early season, but opposite. I'm talking about the regular waterfowl season.


No our regular goose season goes into febuary this year. nothing special to it. still 3 bird limit. First time i have seen this, but very glad, we are covered up in james bay geese most years the first few weeks of febuary.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Whatever it is ....I am glad they moved the N and S boundaries back , and we'll be able to goose hunt all of Jan and part of Feb....the best hunting of the yr is normally the tail end of the season imo


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep, if we get a good winter, migration should be fantastic.


----------

